# I Can Haz Yiff In Hell?



## HumanLombax (Oct 1, 2008)

Just Click it and see what I men...

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Furry


No Matter who you are, what you are, how you are, where your from, what you do....Some one WILL hate you for it.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 1, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> No Matter who you are, what you are, how you are, where your from, what you do....Some one WILL hate you for it.



QFT
But we can damn well enjoy being hated XD


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Oct 1, 2008)

It's ED. Pay no heed to its insanity.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 1, 2008)

I've said that so many times and it's so true, there's always a group of people who will disagree.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Lol, hilariously true, I love the ED :] .


----------



## Tycho (Oct 1, 2008)

If you actually CARE and get UPSET about this... then you deserve the flak you get.

Internet is serious business but furry damn well shouldn't be.  Treat it like serious business and you will be lampooned, mocked and laughed at.

ED is basically a place to go to remind yourself of how incredibly foolish it is to take all this shit seriously.  I personally think it's a good thing for the fandom.


----------



## Old-boot (Oct 1, 2008)

It's funny how people say shit like that. How much of a hypocrite do you have to be to sit at your computer for 6 hours and type all that out? What sort of gratification comes from that? "oh, haha. you're so cool. You make fun of people and think you're always right."


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I actually had a really good idea for a story on this kind of hatred... Though I really don't feel like explaining it in detail unless people are interested... so nyaah.. x_x

If you want to know ask me.


----------



## Azure (Oct 1, 2008)

Mmmmm, fresh butthurt.  There is blood in the water, my sharks.  Too bad I have to go work 14 hours straight, or it would totally be on.  It may yet be, when I return tomorrow morning.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 1, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> If you actually CARE and get UPSET about this... then you deserve the flak you get.
> 
> Internet is serious business but furry damn well shouldn't be.  Treat it like serious business and you will be lampooned, mocked and laughed at.
> 
> ED is basically a place to go to remind yourself of how incredibly foolish it is to take all this shit seriously.  I personally think it's a good thing for the fandom.




Oh, im not angry or upset or anything.... I think Its pretty funny ^_^

ITs not my Deprived ass setting there for 74 hours putting that together.... I was probably gettin laid... like a normal person ^_^


----------



## Tycho (Oct 1, 2008)

Old-boot said:


> It's funny how people say shit like that. How much of a hypocrite do you have to be to sit at your computer for 6 hours and type all that out? What sort of gratification comes from that? "oh, haha. you're so cool. You make fun of people and think you're always right."





KittenAdmin said:


> I actually had a really good idea for a story on this kind of hatred... Though I really don't feel like explaining it in detail unless people are interested... so nyaah.. x_x
> 
> If you want to know ask me.



(Point)
^
|
|
|
(These Posters' Heads)

It isn't hate.  Seriously.  At least not in the way you seem to think.  It's a cross between an editorial and a roast (Ever watch a Celebrity Roast on Comedy Central?), with a dash of Internet humor.


----------



## Emil (Oct 1, 2008)

I bet a furry wrote that article. Furries write all the articles on furries.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 1, 2008)

Emil said:


> I bet a furry wrote that article. Furries write all the articles on furries.



Because furries are the only people who really give enough of a shit about furries to write about them.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 1, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Mmmmm, fresh butthurt. There is blood in the water, my sharks. Too bad I have to go work 14 hours straight, or it would totally be on. It may yet be, when I return tomorrow morning.



Why the long shifts Azure, we miss you  .


----------



## Cearux (Oct 1, 2008)

*Can I Haz Laughing Attack now Plox?*



HumanLombax said:


> Just Click it and see what I men...
> 
> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Furry
> 
> ...


 
Lol wut? 

you would look up stuff like this and make a thread about it XD

Honestly, if people cared so much as to write something like that... it just shows that people have waaaaaaay to much time on their hands.

Also, this is an idea I have... if people go that far out of their ways to make 20 page articles about they hate the fandom... I would love to meet some of them so I can have cuddle puppy take over the interwebs... I guess all I have to do is put, "Look at me I'm furry" on it somewhere and it will spread like wild fire thus... making me millions in cute little t-shirts that people would either wear or buy to burn. It could happen.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Can I Haz Laughing Attack now Plox?*



Cearux said:


> Lol wut?
> 
> you would look up stuff like this and make a thread about it XD




Naw... It was in another forum Im a member of......

I just point out the stupidity of humanity....That's My job ^_^


----------



## Cearux (Oct 1, 2008)

*Random Title #122 OMFG TIME*



HumanLombax said:


> Naw... It was in another forum Im a member of......
> 
> I just point out the stupidity of humanity....That's My job ^_^


 
None the less, as far as what I said eariler, Cuddle puppy would make millions.


----------



## Not A Fox (Oct 1, 2008)

This was not necessary.

This did not have to happen

You didn't have to post a thread about this dumb, trivial bullcookie, and you did anyway.

I hope you appreciate the kind of pandora's shitfest you just started.


----------



## Old-boot (Oct 1, 2008)

They're just pissed 'cause their dad comes into their room naked at night and beats them up.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

Been there saw that.


----------



## Cearux (Oct 1, 2008)

*Bullcookie is amazing*



NAFFY said:


> This was not necessary.
> 
> This did not have to happen
> 
> ...


 
Sorry about getting a little offtopic here but still...

Bullcookie? out of all the bull(insert something here) I've heard, bullcookie is the best.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 1, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> This was not necessary.
> 
> This did not have to happen
> 
> ...




TROLL 
 TROLL 
 TROLL
 TROLL
 TROLL
 TROLL                                   TROLLING IZ BAD
 TROLL
 TROLL
 TROLL
 TROLL
 TROLL
 TROLL
 TROLL
 TROLL


----------



## Thatch (Oct 1, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Because furries are the only people who really give enough of a shit about furries to write about them.



/thread to say the truth.

And to all the butthurts - The more of a deal you make out of something, the more ridiculed ou will get by those who think it's silly. Especially if it is, like being a furry. IT'S A FETISH/HOBBY FOR FUCKS SAKE! GET OVER IT AND DEHERMETIZE YOUR CRANUS FERRUS A LITTLE!



Old-boot said:


> They're just pissed 'cause their dad comes into their room naked at night and beats them up.



And you're pissed at them cause you're ugly enough that only your animals want to touch you?

also see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humour



HumanLombax said:


> TROLL
> TROLL
> TROLL
> TROLL
> ...



How very observant...


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok that was some scary shit right there...does everyone here like stuff like that @_@


----------



## pheonix (Oct 1, 2008)

I love how touchy people get sometimes, I just laugh at all those who get offended when someone says what there doing is wrong.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 1, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> Oh, im not angry or upset or anything.... I think Its pretty funny ^_^
> 
> ITs not my Deprived ass setting there for 74 hours putting that together.... I was probably gettin laid... like a normal person ^_^


It's a colaborative effort. It has taken about a year of people adding one sentence to it to get to that size.

I remember when it was pretty small. It has GRADUALLY gotten to that stage.

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/index.php?title=Furry&dir=prev&action=history

Take a look through it. It is interesting to see how it's evolved.

Also, anyone that complains about it: shut the fuck up. All of you. That page is full of lulz and is very hillarious.



> I was probably gettin laid... like a normal person ^_^


Dude, you're a furry. That 'normal person' was either a dog or a 40 year old guy that lives in his mother's basement that is in a fox fursuit.


----------



## KypDurron23 (Oct 1, 2008)

I thought I had gotten a virus from it b/c of all the "messages" that popped up.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 1, 2008)

KypDurron23 said:


> I thought I had gotten a virus from it b/c of all the "messages" that popped up.



Nah, that's just the respiratory system


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 1, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> It's a colaborative effort. It has taken about a year of people adding one sentence to it to get to that size.
> 
> I remember when it was pretty small. It has GRADUALLY gotten to that stage.
> 
> ...




FYI It was In MY Mom's Basement, with a 20 Year old Guy in a Panda suit 

lol (the sad part is that that's true...)


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 1, 2008)

Dude it's ED. They make fun of EVERYTHING.


----------



## Kilre (Oct 1, 2008)

Came for the lulz.

Stayed for the whooshes.


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2008)

This thread fucking made my day.  MMMMM TEARS *licks*


----------



## bozzles (Oct 1, 2008)

A SITE THAT POKES FUN AT EVERYTHING POKING FUN AT _MYYY_ FANDOM?? HOW DARE THEY!


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

bozzles said:


> A SITE THAT POKES FUN AT EVERYTHING POKING FUN AT _MYYY_ FANDOM?? HOW DARE THEY!



THERE WILL BE BLOODSHED TONIGHT!


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 1, 2008)

That pissed me off. A lot. Did anyone else notice that horrible formatting!? I mean, the pictures were covering the text, and overall it was horribly composed! It's like a rhesus monkey with downs syndrome going through a meth withdrawal did that!!! It makes me want to gouge my eyes out with a baseball bat!!! the nerve of some people! Egad!


----------



## Tycho (Oct 1, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> That pissed me off. A lot. Did anyone else notice that horrible formatting!? I mean, the pictures were covering the text, and overall it was horribly composed! It's like a rhesus monkey with downs syndrome going through a meth withdrawal did that!!! It makes me want to gouge my eyes out with a baseball bat!!! the nerve of some people! Egad!



Dude, quit looking at that Linkin Park fansite and concentrate on the subject at hand here.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 1, 2008)

What's the subject?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 1, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> What's the subject?



I thought it was "LOLpenis", but I could be wrong on that.

No, wait, I remember now, it was "KIMMERSET'S FORESKIN".


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> That pissed me off. A lot. Did anyone else notice that horrible formatting!? I mean, the pictures were covering the text, and overall it was horribly composed! It's like a rhesus monkey with downs syndrome going through a meth withdrawal did that!!! It makes me want to gouge my eyes out with a baseball bat!!! the nerve of some people! Egad!




Were we looking at the same site?....


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 1, 2008)

... Didnt know where to put this.... So I figured I'd add to the Idiocracy of my own thread and drop this here



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgoAuqqTPHI

(btw...Changed my sig ^_^)


----------



## Guitar Dragon (Oct 1, 2008)

Lol, this was the funniest describtion i ever red in my live xD
ThereÂ´s a german saying that perfectly fits to what the dumbass wrote: ItÂ´s like comparing apples and pears

edit: oh my god! there are even more awesome and wrong (vore for example) describtion on that offensive website xDD


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 1, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Were we looking at the same site?....



Yeah. But I was overrreacting. I'm just in a bad mood today and needed to vent on something. And a bad web page layout was it. That article has waaaaaay too many pictures.


----------



## RavingRoo (Oct 1, 2008)

xD i think ED is funny, Its just ridiculous.


----------



## Magica (Oct 1, 2008)

I love how sandwich Krystal is at the end of the article.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 1, 2008)

This is a link for anyone who was offended by the page that this thread was about

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Offended

Nuf said


WARNING!!!!!!!!
NSFW
NC-18
XXX
SICK
TWISTED
GRUESOME IMAGES


----------



## Guitar Dragon (Oct 1, 2008)

lol, so true ^^
By the way: did you see that lugia yiff pic if you really scroll down? I saw that somewhere before, i guess it was here xD


----------



## Tycho (Oct 1, 2008)

Guitar Dragon said:


> lol, so true ^^
> By the way: did you see that lugia yiff pic if you really scroll down? I saw that somewhere before, i guess it was here xD



It's one of darknek0gami's LGD pics.  Probably in his gallery, if you look.


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 2, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> This is a link for anyone who was offended by the page that this thread was about
> 
> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Offended
> 
> ...


I've scrolled down there multiple times before, I don't get what's so offensive about it. D:

Not something you normally expect from everyday life, granted, but do people really hate intestines and old men so much that they feel the need to complain? <( ;-; )>


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 2, 2008)

the only thing bout that article that bugs me is the news clip "meet the furries" because that is not troll work but actuall small time news.
   i mean does anyone not see it as odd the kid would be so truamatized? i mean when i was a kid sexual things went right over my head so i cannot help but wonder what he was exposed to. and its dumb to ban the mascots as a result or even lable all furries bad cause the kid saw some porn...i mean MY FREAKEN GOD there is dora the explorer porn, ugg i came across it while finding a pic for my nieces birth day card >__< so lets ban the kids from watching nickjr because omg some one drew dora porn


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 2, 2008)

HAHA their shit is funny and lame, i was browsing through their other stuff, their info about japan makes furries look tame (panties in a vending machine...let alone the pedo toy)

and HO CRAP! i was browsing through their article on cosplayers and one of my group costumes is in it XD
http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Image:TwilightPrincessCosplay.jpg

shit i saved the pic to my computer as it's better than any of the ones my brother took XD

however i find it strange...my costume is the only one without a caption...

and they can bash man fay all they want >.< my eyes-they burn!!!


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 2, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> FYI It was In MY Mom's Basement, with a 20 Year old Guy in a Panda suit
> 
> lol (the sad part is that that's true...)



How exactly is fucking a dude  wearing a panda suit in your mom's basement getting laid like a normal person.  Now I'm no expert, but I'm pretty sure that's not how they do it.


----------



## Kyra (Oct 2, 2008)

god that was weirdly hilarious


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 2, 2008)

ITT everyone that complains about the article is the kind of furfag that the article is making fun of.



AzurePhoenix said:


> There is blood in the water, my sharks.



You talkin' to me?



Old-boot said:


> They're just pissed 'cause their dad comes into their room naked at night and beats them up.



IT'S GOOFY TIME



HumanLombax said:


> FYI It was In MY Mom's Basement, with a 20 Year old Guy in a Panda suit



Sexual Harassment Panda?


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Oct 2, 2008)

Am I the only guy here who is neither offended or amused by the article? I mean, no point in getting offended because ED is a big mess, but... is it really that funny?

...but I suppose I'm not one to talk, I only laugh a few times a year.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 2, 2008)

Dave Tianlong said:


> Am I the only guy here who is neither offended or amused by the article? I mean, no point in getting offended because ED is a big mess, but... is it really that funny?
> 
> ...but I suppose I'm not one to talk, I only laugh a few times a year.



I didn't find it funny, either.

Mostly because it just isn't funny.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I didn't find it funny, either.
> 
> Mostly because it just isn't funny.



But it is true in multiple cases. I guess you can laugh at the irony over everything else


----------



## Adrimor (Oct 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I didn't find it funny, either.
> 
> Mostly because it just isn't funny.



What are your thoughts on this take?

http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Furry


----------



## Tycho (Oct 2, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> I've scrolled down there multiple times before, I don't get what's so offensive about it. D:
> 
> Not something you normally expect from everyday life, granted, but do people really hate intestines and old men so much that they feel the need to complain? <( ;-; )>



The scat stuff just makes me wince and say "ew".  A lot of the dead body guro-stuff is actually morbidly fascinating, and the horrible disfigurements due to diseases etc. are gross and yet strangely fascinating.  The BME stuff makes me wince and say "why the hell would you do that?" There are very few things that genuinely offend me in that collection, one of which is the "kitten stomping" pic.  Cruelty DOES get my hackles up.  The elderly people stuff just makes me laugh.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 2, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> What are your thoughts on this take?
> 
> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Furry



Still not funny. Uncyclopeida is about as good at satire as ED.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Still not funny. Uncyclopeida is about as good at satire as ED.


If not worse.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 2, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> How exactly is fucking a dude  wearing a panda suit in your mom's basement getting laid like a normal person.  Now I'm no expert, but I'm pretty sure that's not how they do it.




It's normal b/c Im 18, in school, living at home, and he wasn't wearing the Panda suit at the time   lol


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 2, 2008)

*" I Can Haz Yiff In Hell?"*Serioslyyyy, can I? :3


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 2, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> *" I Can Haz Yiff In Hell?"*Serioslyyyy, can I? :3




Srsly!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 2, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> FYI It was In MY Mom's Basement, with a 20 Year old Guy in a Panda suit
> 
> lol (the sad part is that that's true...)



*checks stereotypes*

- a furry in mom's basement: check
- fursuit sex: check

anything else you want me to facepalm over?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 2, 2008)

This thread has taken me beyond the facepalm, into the dark and painful realm of the facedesk.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> *checks stereotypes*
> 
> - a furry in mom's basement: check
> - fursuit sex: check
> ...




It's normal b/c Im 18, in school, living at home, and he wasn't wearing the Panda suit at the time   lol



Just reiterating


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 2, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> It's normal b/c Im 18, in school, living at home, and he wasn't wearing the Panda suit at the time   lol
> 
> 
> 
> Just reiterating



well, the fursuit part, I can live with, but why oh why, did it have to be in your mom's basement? you tell a single troll/anti-furry that, and they'll make you ED's front page....


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, the fursuit part, I can live with, but why oh why, did it have to be in your mom's basement? you tell a single troll/anti-furry that, and they'll make you ED's front page....




TRust me! If there was anywhere else we could have went, we would have!

There will be new places for us in a few months ^_^


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 2, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> TRust me! If there was anywhere else we could have went, we would have!
> 
> There will be new places for us in a few months ^_^



who is this exactly?


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> who is this exactly?




My Super awesome friend Roxas

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tubro23/


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2008)

Speaking of non-sterotypes.

Since when is there a bisexual female furry other than me that does not weigh over a ton?
Seriously, furry dating is fucking hard.

Edit: to be clear I'm 126 lbs, 5'10". 
I feel like a minority.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 2, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Speaking of non-sterotypes.
> 
> Since when is there a bisexual female furry other than me that does not weigh over a ton?
> Seriously, furry dating is fucking hard.
> ...





0.o............
.........
...............*drools*


HI! IM ORGEE!!!!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 2, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Speaking of non-sterotypes.
> 
> Since when is there a bisexual female furry other than me that does not weigh over a ton?
> Seriously, furry dating is fucking hard.
> ...



I'm 121 lbs, and about 5'11

BUT I'm also gay xD gotta keep my stereotypical figure >_>



			
				HumanLombax said:
			
		

> 0.o............
> .........
> ...............*drools*
> 
> ...



come ON dude... lay off the sex craze for a single day 0_o


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm 121 lbs, and about 5'11
> 
> BUT I'm also gay xD gotta keep my stereotypical figure >_>
> 
> ...




It was a joke Neko.......Calm down


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 2, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> It was a joke Neko.......Calm down


oh, sry... you know, honestly, it's hard to tell with you... or maybe, I just ironically stumble upon you every time you talk about sex, which makes it seem like you always talk about it? :neutral:

it's kinda like how this guy got annoyed at me for mentioning my sexuality too much in posts.

and hey... where'd you get the name Orgee x3


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2008)

Haha, I could tell he was joking. You can get an e-hug, though. *hugs*


----------



## Tycho (Oct 2, 2008)

*HOLY SHIT, I'M BISEXUAL/GAY, HAVE SEX WITH ME, I'M AWESOME*

This is all too often what I see when I read some people's posts.

No, I'm serious.  The extent to which people will EMPHASIZE their availability and horniness is really just obnoxious at times.  And furs wonder why so many people say we're sex-starved perverts with our hands down our pants constantly.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> This is all too often what I see when I read some people's posts.



pretty much...


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2008)

...I'm taken.....


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 2, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> ...I'm taken.....


so are half the other people who still like to talk dirty to others, and RP with other furries on this site... you think "relationships" will stop them? 0_o


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> so are half the other people who still like to talk dirty to others, and RP with other furries on this site... you think "relationships" will stop them? 0_o


Well I don't do that with guys. Strictly prohibited by my master and whatnot. But I can play around with girls, so long as love isn't involved.

....Haha, this makes me sound odder then I am!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 2, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Well I don't do that with guys. Strictly prohibited by my master and whatnot. But I can play around with girls, so long as love isn't involved.
> 
> ....Haha, this makes me sound odder then I am!



ok, so I've come to the conclusion that I am officially the only person in the entire world who hasn't lost the meaning of love... :shock:


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh, sry... you know, honestly, it's hard to tell with you... or maybe, I just ironically stumble upon you every time you talk about sex, which makes it seem like you always talk about it? :neutral:
> 
> it's kinda like how this guy got annoyed at me for mentioning my sexuality too much in posts.
> 
> and hey... where'd you get the name Orgee x3





IM very sexually humored, so yeah.....and for some reason... You catch nearly EVERY post I make that has a sex joke in it lol

AS for Orgee... Several reasons
1. I have a fur Friend named Toral   (T ORAL)
2. I was listening to the Band Orgy lol
3. I like the way it sounds
4. I lost my virginity in an Orgy.....

Yeah..... about that lol


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 2, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> IM very sexually humored, so yeah.....and for some reason... You catch nearly EVERY post I make that has a sex joke in it lol
> 
> AS for Orgee... Several reasons
> 1. I have a fur Friend named Toral   (T ORAL)
> ...


in your case... I think sex would be unhealthy 0.o.... xD


----------



## Tycho (Oct 2, 2008)

And Raptor Jesus wept some more.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> in your case... I think sex would be unhealthy 0.o.... xD




The only time it was unhealthy was when I was molested (age 9)

But I got over it in under 4 minuets and moved on with my life...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 2, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> The only time it was unhealthy was when I was molested (age 9)
> 
> But I got over it in under 4 minuets and moved on with my life...


ok, first, I'm gonna say, I'm sorry... but I'm also gonna say, no human being should get over such a thing in 4 minutes... 0_o


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ok, first, I'm gonna say, I'm sorry... but I'm also gonna say, no human being should get over such a thing in 4 minutes... 0_o




Well.... If society didn't belittle homosexuals so heavily into hiding, maybe he wouldn't have been so pent up and had o release himself in that manner....I figured that shit out when I was 9!
Thats why I got over it so fast...because I figured out he was difrent and people would hate him for it.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 2, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> Well.... If society didn't belittle homosexuals so heavily into hiding, maybe he wouldn't have been so pent up and had o release himself in that manner....I figured that shit out when I was 9!
> Thats why I got over it so fast...because I figured out he was difrent and people would hate him for it.



uh... that's not always the case... sometimes people just have a thing for children... they have sites you know >.>

and as much as I agree that homosexuals aren't exactly treated like god's, if he has to resort to raping children, then he doesn't deserve to be treated like a human being period


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ok, so I've come to the conclusion that I am officially the only person in the entire world who hasn't lost the meaning of love... :shock:



Actually you're the only person in the entire world who hasn't realised the meaning of love, it's OK though, we forgive you :] .


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 2, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Actually you're the only people in the entire world who hasn't realised the meaning of love, it's OK though, we forgive you :] .


btw, I was being sarcastic in that post  no need to call me out about such a lame thing like that

and how exactly does that mean I DON'T know the meaning of love?


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> uh... that's not always the case... sometimes people just have a thing for children... they have sites you know >.>
> 
> and as much as I agree that homosexuals aren't exactly treated like god's, if he has to resort to raping children, then he doesn't deserve to be treated like a human being period




He was 15 at the time, so..... I dont think it was that horrible (Not that I'd ever advocate the behavior)

Now if he was like 30, then I'd probably be scarred a little


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 2, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> He was 15 at the time, so..... I dont think it was that horrible (Not that I'd ever advocate the behavior)
> 
> Now if he was like 30, then I'd probably be scarred a little


dude, you were still undeveloped... that's pretty much child rape either way


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2008)

Ugh. Bad memories of me acquiring PTSD.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> dude, you were still undeveloped... that's pretty much child rape either way




I kno.... But hy, shit happens... Some of it just really sucks

At least a bunch of Jews didnt nail me to a big wooden cross ^_^


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 2, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> I kno.... But hy, shit happens... Some of it just really sucks
> 
> At least a bunch of Jews didnt nail me to a big wooden cross ^_^


I'm not gonna let atheism take over on that response...

I'm not asking you to hate your life because of a single incident, but I've never had any patience for people like that... it's just terrible


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Also sexual repression if any kind is no excuse for pedophilia. It's always a  choice, and it's a completely unforgivable one.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 2, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Also sexual repression if any kind is no excuse for pedophilia. It's always a  choice, and it's a completely unforgivable one.



*sigh* I need sex -.-'''

anyone know how to kiss? I've never kissed before

*is being random*


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm not gonna let atheism take over on that response...
> 
> I'm not asking you to hate your life because of a single incident, but I've never had any patience for people like that... it's just terrible






Whitenoise said:


> Also sexual repression if any kind is no excuse for pedophilia. It's always a choice, and it's a completely unforgivable one.




All im saying is that he made a mistake, and I can live with it...He may not be able to.. but life goes on.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> btw, I was being sarcastic in that post  no need to call me out about such a lame thing like that
> 
> and how exactly does that mean I DON'T know the meaning of love?



I wasn't exactly being serious either Neko, and I certainly wasn't attacking  you. It does seem to me that you have a rather naive stance on the subject of  love and relationships though.


----------



## Cearux (Oct 2, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> All im saying is that he made a mistake, and I can live with it...He may not be able to.. but life goes on.


 

Yes, but!

this is the part where I come in and dont really get off topic but kinda maybe do? Anyway!

Free cuddle puppy for you.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 2, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> All im saying is that he made a mistake, and I can live with it...He may not be able to.. but life goes on.



sometimes, exasperation isn't necessarily a bad thing T__T

or perhaps, repression in your case?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 2, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I wasn't exactly being serious either Neko, and I certainly wasn't attacking  you. It does seem to me that you have a rather naive stance on the subject of  love and relationships though.


how's that? I'm not too fond of the way you judge me by the way I converse


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> sometimes, exasperation isn't necessarily a bad thing T__T
> 
> or perhaps, repression in your case?




Its not that Im repressing anything

To be quite honest with you, I simply don't care enough... I have no real value for human life therefor, i don't really care..


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 2, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> Its not that Im repressing anything
> 
> To be quite honest with you, I simply don't care enough... I have no real value for human life therefor, i don't really care..


ok, I'll leave it at that then


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ok, I'll leave it at that then




lol, kk then ^_^

But look at ne nao! im pimp shit lol

I mean look at me
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1597777/
(you will rape this Neko)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 2, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> lol, kk then ^_^
> 
> But look at ne nao! im pimp shit lol
> 
> ...



lol, it's cute... makes me jealous.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 2, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> lol, it's cute... makes me jealous.




lol, Jealous?

(g2g2 bed Nite)


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> lol, kk then ^_^
> 
> But look at ne nao! im pimp shit lol
> 
> ...


I'd tap that.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 3, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ok, so I've come to the conclusion that I am officially the only person in the entire world who hasn't lost the meaning of love... :shock:



At this point in a real life conversation I would begin singing one of at least ten different songs, depending on my mood.

Right now I'll go with:
"I DON'T BELIEVE IN LOVE~
I NEVER HAVE~
I NEVER WILL~"



HumanLombax said:


> The only time it was unhealthy was when I was molested (age 9)
> 
> But I got over it in under 4 minuets and moved on with my life...



Uncle's lap is lumpy.



HumanLombax said:


> He was 15 at the time



You must be from the ghetto in San Francisco. Kids play rough down in those parts, lemme tell ya.



NekoFox08 said:


> *sigh* I need sex -.-'''
> 
> anyone know how to kiss? I've never kissed before
> 
> *is being random*



Do you like coffee?


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 3, 2008)

wut


----------

